# Spyder GT from Epsilon Mods in Malaysia!



## Rob Fisher

The very first production Spyder GT has arrived in South Africa! What a beautiful mod! Nicholas Foo has hit it out of the park yet again! Comfortable and beautiful! I am over the moon with it! And it's a one of a kind because it's the only version that will have a Dicodes chipset! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 18


----------



## Jengz

TJOH! Almost as good looking as me! Junne

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Asterix

Wow! Very nice, @Rob Fisher!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## AZAM-ZN

Wow.  Congratulations on your latest acquisition....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Acidkill

That really is a beauty @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

What beaut! Congrats and hope you enjoy it @Rob Fisher . I’m a bit intrigued about the selection/adjustment buttons. Where are they placed?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

That texture on that mod is just amazing. like a marble, snake skin kind of thing... 

Mind

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher - she is beautiful!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand Guru said:


> What beaut! Congrats and hope you enjoy it @Rob Fisher . I’m a bit intrigued about the selection/adjustment buttons. Where are they placed?



@Grand Guru here we go!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Awesome mod. You should have one made with a centered 510 with the same style frame.
I think it would suit that mod perfectly.
congrats!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## JordanEpic

Omg what a stunning piece of art, my word.. simply beautiful, one of the prettiest mods I've ever seen.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

Ummm. Lost for words....errrr..

Nope, found it.

WOW!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

